# new gun question



## quick406 (Aug 1, 2007)

I recently purchased a beretta extrema2 my first semi-auto my question is it did not come with a plug, do i need a plug in it? i shoot 3.5'' shells and it only holds 3 max but what if i want to use some 2 3/4'' or 3'' on cripples or what not? i found nothing in the manuels about plugging it. any help would be greatly appreciated thank you


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm guessing the plug was in it when you bought it....


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

quick406 said:


> I recently purchased a beretta extrema2 my first semi-auto my question is it did not come with a plug, do i need a plug in it? i shoot 3.5'' shells and it only holds 3 max but what if i want to use some 2 3/4'' or 3'' on cripples or what not? i found nothing in the manuels about plugging it. any help would be greatly appreciated thank you


Did you try to see how many 2 3/4 inch shells it will hold? If you can get three in the tube you have a problem.


----------



## Boyd (Aug 19, 2006)

It is already incorporated into the gun.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

No need to worry. I'm sure the CO will give ya' a pass.


----------



## Quaackwhacker (Nov 28, 2007)

"*GREAT FIRE CAPACITY 
*The magazine tube is limited to two rounds, in compliance with the sporting gun laws in force in many countries by the application of a reducer. Where it is legal, the magazine tube capacity (with magazine reducer removed) may be increased to three 3 ½ inches (89 mm) cartridges, four 3 inches (76 mm) cartridges, four or five 2 ¾ inches (70 mm) cartridges. An optional magazine tube extension is available."


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

You have just purchased the Finest Semi-auto in the world for duck hunting. Your Extrema should already have a green plastic plug in it's magizine tube. Remove your magizine cap and on the upper end of the tube you will find a black plastic plug over the end of the magizine tube, depress the tab (while holding your hand over the cap so it don't spring out) under the black plastic cap you should find the green plug inside the magizine spring. You won't find a better waterfowl gun any where.


----------



## cupped-n-locked (Jan 5, 2006)

mwakely said:


> You have just purchased the Finest Semi-auto in the world for duck hunting. Your Extrema should already have a green plastic plug in it's magizine tube. Remove your magizine cap and on the upper end of the tube you will find a black plastic plug over the end of the magizine tube, depress the tab (while holding your hand over the cap so it don't spring out) under the black plastic cap you should find the green plug inside the magizine spring. You won't find a better waterfowl gun any where.


 
I second that!!!


----------



## dsarge390 (Oct 4, 2009)

HAHA I am a beretta guy myself, fell in love with my AL 390 the first time I shot it. interested to hear what the benelli guys have to say about "The best duck gun in the world" comment.


----------



## blacklight (Nov 28, 2009)

since its semi auto i think the gun plugin itself is already associated to the gun.


----------



## wreck 'em (Sep 13, 2009)

Good call on the plug explanation. You are all set right out of the box.

Benelli vs. Beretta......have a M1 and a Nova in the safe. Had a SBII in my arms, but the Extrema II came home with me and I have no regrets. Too many people I know still have jamming problems. Couldn't imagine spending that much $$ and having a one shot wonder in bad weather. Haven't met anyone that has moved to Beretta that would honestly go back to inertia system. My two cents. Let the free for all begin.


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

wreck 'em said:


> Good call on the plug explanation. You are all set right out of the box.
> 
> Benelli vs. Beretta......have a M1 and a Nova in the safe. Had a SBII in my arms, but the Extrema II came home with me and I have no regrets. Too many people I know still have jamming problems. Couldn't imagine spending that much $$ and having a one shot wonder in bad weather. Haven't met anyone that has moved to Beretta that would honestly go back to inertia system. My two cents. Let the free for all begin.


I'm sure Berettas are great. In fact, I'm thinking about buying an Xtrema or Xtrema 2...just because I like to buy tons of waterfowl guns for no particular reason. But........I've never had any one of my 6 Benellis jam on me yet. So maybe both Benelli and Beretta are great. No argument here.


----------



## quakattic (Aug 27, 2008)

dsarge390 said:


> HAHA I am a beretta guy myself, fell in love with my AL 390 the first time I shot it. interested to hear what the benelli guys have to say about "The best duck gun in the world" comment.



I am a SBEII loyalist...do I think the Beretta is superior...no way...do I think they are equal...possibly, I think it is a matter of taste...Has my SBEII ever failed me...nope...to me...my opinion only, the SBEII is the best Waterfowl gun period!


----------



## paradise (Jan 30, 2003)

My SBE came with the plug already installed. I was a bit worried until I loaded it. I guess I missed that part in the owners manual.
Mine has never failed including light target loads.


----------



## dsarge390 (Oct 4, 2009)

I agree quakattic... It is all personal prefrence. Same as Ford vs. chevy to me. I have friends and family that shoot Benelli and berettas All what feels best when you shoulder it and pull the trigger.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I have seen both fail as well as every other make of gun including an 870 for the first time this year.


----------



## quick406 (Aug 1, 2007)

Thank you for the answer guys, I appreciate it!! and i love the gun, now if i could find some ducks to kill with it


----------



## WalleyeSlayer11 (Feb 21, 2008)

SBE 2 with 3.5s 2shot. What choke do u benelli guys recommend. Im borrowing one for the rest of the year and got the IM in the gun right now, the rest i left in lansing where i deer hunt? Will it be to tight between 20-45 yard shots


----------

